# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  A day out in Perth

## gavin

On the days when the Executive of the SBA meet, these custodians of the association awake at unearthly hours to make their way from far and wide to Perth.  Today the AGM also took place in the afternoon, after the morning Executive meeting.

There is always plenty of paperwork to keep the Executive occupied.   [click the thumbnails for a bigger picture]

exec1..jpg

But the committee usually remain cheerful anyway.

exec2..jpg

Early performances after lunch include these two very important ladies.  One keeps the association's finances in order, the other keeps everything else in order.  (The soft focus was both unplanned and unnecessary!)

important ladies..jpg

Of all the communications tools employed by the association, the magazine is likely to remain the most important.  Our editor works hard to get an excellent magazine to the printers on time every month.

nigel..jpg

One of the key business items of the day is recognising the contributions made over the year, and indeed over the years.  Magnus was sadly unable to join us, but found willing volunteers to receive (and transmit) his two prizes.

award1..jpg

[more to follow]

----------

